# Heat problems



## Br 98.75 (Dec 26, 2013)

I purchased a n scale Kato F3 and as it runs it gets warm, really warm so i tried a digitrax decoder and the motor is still getting warm. I"m from ho scale originally and will adjusting the motor frequency help? or maybe adding a resistor to the motor? im using a digitrax empire biulder in n scale mode it that helps???


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I suggest you check power draw...not usual for Kato but motor may drawing too much wich gets converted into heat.If the motor is defective,no decoder will fix the problem.

In N scale,the motor takes up a higher percentage of the room inside the shell than in HO,so they do run somewhat warmer than HO after a while,specially if working on heavy trains.I pull mine out of service after an hour or so and substitute a fresh engine.It may be overkill but since I have enough locos...may be others don't and have no problems either.

If current draw isn't excessive (around .5 A) and the loco doesn't get really hot,I wouldn't worry much about this.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

A resistor also gets warm to hot, adding to the heat issue.


----------

